# Unusual meter base



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Can anyone identify the meter base from figure F-4 on pg 13? My supply house is looking but say they haven't seen anything like it in these parts.


http://www.oncor.com/EN/Documents/A...lopment/Section 400 - Underground Service.pdf

And Oncor says it is customer supplied. I don't do many services so I greatly appreciate y'all's help!
Thanks!


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like the run of the mill pedestal meter. How about a Milbank U3358.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks to me that that diagram is describing a free standing meter pedestal.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I put on in for a trailer circa 1992


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Midwest makes several like that.


----------

